# Diamond D1 29" keine Rasterung HSC?



## illumina7 (4. April 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

möchte heute endlich meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Rad machen und hab mich über das Gabel/Dämpfer Setup gemacht.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der Anleitung von DVO für das Setup der HSC steht, dass man "Klicks" zählen soll,
wenn ich den HSC Einsteller an meiner nagelneuen Diamond D1 drehe habe ich aber keine spürbaren Klicks, allgemein lässt sich der HSC Einsteller sehr zäh drehen.
Ist das normal oder liegt hier ein Defekt vor? 
Kann es sein, dass in der Anleitung zwar "Klicks" steht, aber ganze Umdrehungen gemeint sind?

http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/DVO-SET-UP-GUIDE_fork.pdf -> Seite 14/15

Gruß
illumina7


----------



## --- (5. April 2020)

Normal sollten da Klicks sein. Der Machanismus dazu ist verbaut. Allerdings sind die Klicks sehr schwach und wenn da gut geschmiert wurde sind sie quasi nicht spürbar. Auch der O-Ring außen herum dämpft das Ganze etwas. Der Mechanismus befindet sich oben im Einstellknopf. Kannst du leicht zerlegen indem du die Schraube entfernst. Die oben liegenden Kugeln sind für die LSC, die seitlichen für die HSC. Wenn du das Fett entfernst spürst du die Klicks deutlicher. Ich zähl aber einfach die Umdrehungen.



illumina7 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass in der Anleitung zwar "Klicks" steht, aber ganze Umdrehungen gemeint sind?


Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illumina7 (5. April 2020)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Hatte besagten Einsteller schon abgeschraubt, da sind keine Kugeln drunter.
Magst du mir bitte ein Foto schicken, was genau du meinst?


----------



## gumpY (5. April 2020)

Ich spür die bei mir auch nicht. Ich zähl einfach Umdrehungen.


----------



## Maddin M. (6. April 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal kurz mit einer weiteren Frage mit ein: Lässt sich bei euch der HSC-Knopf ein bisschen nach oben ziehen bzw. sitzt er etwas locker? 

Habe das Gefühl, dass der lockere Sitz bei mir bei schnellen Schlägen zum Klappern neigt...

Ach ja, Klicks sind bei mir auch nicht hörbar.


----------



## illumina7 (6. April 2020)

Nein bei mir ist der bombenfest, lässt sich auch nur über den LSC Einsteller drehen.
Kein Spiel, kein Klappern.

Edit: Ist eigentlich das gleiche wie bei meiner Emerald, da lassen sich die Einsteller auch sehr bescheiden drehen, ohne Handschuhe oder Zange mit Tuch dazwischen geht da nix. Da hab ich auch schon geflucht.


----------



## --- (7. April 2020)

illumina7 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Hatte besagten Einsteller schon abgeschraubt, da sind keine Kugeln drunter.
> Magst du mir bitte ein Foto schicken, was genau du meinst?


Auf "Seite #1-Abbildung #3" siehst du unter dem grünen Versteller ein weißes Teil. In diesem Teil befinden sich 4 Federn und 4 Kugeln. Jeweils zwei oben für die LSC und seitlich für die HSC.

http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/sealservice.pdf


----------



## illumina7 (7. April 2020)

--- schrieb:


> Auf "Seite #1-Abbildung #3" siehst du unter dem grünen Versteller ein weißes Teil. In diesem Teil befinden sich 4 Federn und 4 Kugeln. Jeweils zwei oben für die LSC und seitlich für die HSC.
> 
> http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/sealservice.pdf



Konnte das weiße Kunstoffteil nicht entfernen, als ich den Versteller abgeschraubt hatte, hab es allerdings auch nicht mit Gewalt versucht. Ich schau mir das heute Abend nochmal an.


----------



## --- (7. April 2020)

Das kannst du rausheben. Bringt halt alles nicht soviel wahrscheinlich.


----------



## sTixi (2. September 2020)

Also ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem... bei mir sieht das auch nicht so aus wie im Manual... der LSC und HSC sind in einem Knopf integriert. Wenn ich die Schraube entferne dann ist der LSC Knopf am HSC Knopf dran und der HSV Scheint nur über dise echt billigen Kunststoffstreifen zu rastern...was er bei mir allerdings auch nicht macht... Absolut ungenügend...habt ihr es irgendwie gelöst das Problem?


----------



## illumina7 (2. September 2020)

Nein leider überhaupt nicht, ist auch echt super störend an der Gabel, wenn man die HSC nur per Gefühl einstellen und sich das nirgends notieren kann. Hab versucht das in Umdrehungen zu zählen, aber ist auch schwierig und ungenau. Naja nach etlichem hin- und herdrehen aufm Trail und im Park passt das jetzt relativ gut denk ich, aber ist schon unbefriedigend die nicht vorhandene Rasterung.
Auch lässt sich mein HSC/LSC Einsteller, entgegen des Service Manuals und der Beschreibungen hier, nicht auseinander nehmen, d.h. ich komme nicht an die Kugeln/Federn um irgendwelches Fett zu entfernen. Hab auch schon hier alles mögliche probiert, wollte den Einsteller dann aber nicht beschädigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTixi (2. September 2020)

Also wir haben auch eine "neueren" Hebeleinheit...da gibt es die Federchen und und Kügelkchen nur für den Lowspeed. Der Highspeed soll angeblich nur über diese weiße Kunststoffscheibe im Also "rasten". Wenn du genau schaust siehst du im Alu...also nachdem du den Schalter abgeschraubst hast so ganz ganz leichte Einbuchtungen in denen die am Schalter befindliche Kunstroffscheibe rastern soll...
Ist für so ne hochwertige Gabel wirklich absolut ungenügend und da ich die Gabel erst gekauft habe ist das für mich keine Option mit Kompromissen zu leben.


----------



## illumina7 (2. September 2020)

Das mit der Kunststoffscheibe für die HSC Rasterung hab ich auch schon sehen können, aber da kannst halt überhaupt nichts optimieren 
Das ist aber auch wirklich das einzige Manko an der Gabel, ansonsten bin ich echt restlos begeistert von der Performance. Mir fehlt derzeit zwar der Vergleich zur Konkurrenz (36/Lyrik), aber ich denke da geben die sich alle nicht viel.


----------



## john081 (4. September 2020)

illumina7 schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der Anleitung von DVO für das Setup der HSC steht, dass man "Klicks" zählen soll,
> wenn ich den HSC Einsteller an meiner nagelneuen Diamond D1 drehe habe ich aber keine spürbaren Klicks, allgemein lässt sich der HSC Einsteller sehr zäh drehen.
> Ist das normal oder liegt hier ein Defekt vor?



Ist bei den neuen Diamond D1 Gabeln "normal". Ich habe zwei davon. Bei der Älteren sind die Klicks deutlich spürbar, bei der Neueren hingegen zu Beginn gar nicht und um an der HSC drehen zu können muss(te) ich den LSC Hebel zur Hilfe nehmen. Daraufhin habe ich mit DVO Kontakt aufgenommen. 

Hier die Antwort (Juli 2020): 

"We recently went to a new detent system and the clicks are very faint but will become more noticeable after some of the assembly grease wears in. We now recommend using partial or full rotations to make adjustments. For reference when tuning, there are 6 clicks per one full rotation." 

Daraufhin habe ich einfach mal 5-10 Minuten lang and der HSC hin und her gedreht. Es wird tatsächlich besser und die Klicks wurden daraufhin langsam wieder etwas spürbar.


----------



## illumina7 (4. September 2020)

Jupp81 schrieb:


> Ist bei den neuen Diamond D1 Gabeln "normal". Ich habe zwei davon. Bei der Älteren sind die Klicks deutlich spürbar, bei der Neueren hingegen zu Beginn gar nicht und um an der HSC drehen zu können muss(te) ich den LSC Hebel zur Hilfe nehmen. Daraufhin habe ich mit DVO Kontakt aufgenommen.
> 
> Hier die Antwort (Juli 2020):
> 
> ...



Guter Tipp, das werd ich die Tage auch mal Probieren.


----------



## ma1208 (4. September 2020)

Jaja, das ist echt Mist an der Gabel. Passt beim zerlegen im Zweifel aber auf. Ich habe meine cap auf gemacht, da der HSC fast gar nicht mehr zu verstellen war. Da sind mir die Kugeln von der lsc entgegen gesprungen und sind weiß der Geier wohin gerollt. Nun habe ich auch an der lsc keine Rasterung mehr. 
Aber ihren Kernjob macht die Gabel gut.


----------



## stefan1067 (6. September 2020)

Ich hatte das Problem anfangs auch. Aber im Laufe der Zeit ist es spürbar besser geworden. 
Sonst ist die Gabel aber einfach geil. 
Die Konkurrenzprodukte haben wir beide im Haus. Aber so fein wie die Diamond spricht keine an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antidigital (8. Januar 2021)

howdy, sagt mal ich kann die low speed nur super schwer bewegen, ist das normal?


----------



## ma1208 (8. Januar 2021)

LSC ist bei mir kein Problem, nur die HSC ist schwergängig.


----------



## ubertot (22. Januar 2021)

gumpY schrieb:


> Ich spür die bei mir auch nicht. Ich zähl einfach Umdrehungen.


Gibts da eine Abbildung von Anzahl Umdrehungen zu Klicks?


----------

